

Comic Sans designer: "Comic Sans was not designed as a typeface" - jcwentz
http://www.connare.com/comic.htm

======
paulgb
"The inspiration came at the shock of seeing Times New Roman used in an
inappropriate way."

I love the irony that Comic Sans was born because the designer was shocked at
seeing another font used inappropriately.

------
BrandonM
I found it kind of weird that he showed anger at the end at OS/X copying his
font, when he had just admitted that much of his inspiration came from comic
books. Is this not the pot calling the kettle black?

That aside, it was an interesting story.

~~~
aston
Microsoft, of course, copied Helvetica (as Arial) to distribute with their OS.

~~~
wanorris
Maybe I'm focusing on minor details, but Arial has never seemed like a dead
ringer for Helvetica to me. Or at least no more than, say, Franklin Gothic and
Helvetica are the same font. There are some clear differences in letterforms
that give the fonts a somewhat different feel, at least to me.

Having said that, regardless of the differences in execution, it wouldn't
surprise me to learn that some Product Manager at Microsoft said "Make me
something that looks like Helvetica", and the result was Arial.

------
Hexstream
Sounds like Microsoft's sum of its parts is less than its individual
constituents...

------
vlad
Has anyone else noticed how many great articles start out with "when I worked
at Microsoft?"

~~~
hhm
Yes, it's interesting.
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22when+i+worked+at+microsoft...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22when+i+worked+at+microsoft%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

------
portLAN
It was designed as a floor wax.

~~~
nivi
It should have been called "Comic Sans is based on The Dark Knight Returns".

